# Banded Knob-tailed Geckoes???



## Colletts (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey everyone,
Just wondering if anyone knows if the Banded Knob-tailed Gecko (Nephrurus wheeleri wheeleri) is on licence and if so, how much do they go for? Know any breeders?
Thanks heaps


----------



## blackthorn (Jun 23, 2008)

Some went up for sale for 4k each a few months back.


----------



## Snakeaddict (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeh there were some for sale on herp trader man when i seen 4k i thought tell them there dreaming :lol:


----------



## levis04 (Jun 23, 2008)

be verry carefull these geckos go up another grand or two after the permits are done!
strat out at 4k then when all is good they go up!


----------



## Mrs I (Jun 23, 2008)

Well thats false advertising then !


----------



## reptyle (Jun 23, 2008)

they are available, being bred, and on license. have seen some myself.
awesome looking gex


----------



## Snakeaddict (Jun 23, 2008)

reptyle said:


> they are available, being bred, and on license. have seen some myself.
> awesome looking gex


 
pics?


----------



## Vincent (Jun 23, 2008)

levis04 said:


> be verry carefull these geckos go up another grand or two after the permits are done!
> strat out at 4k then when all is good they go up!


 
Funny you say that.
I've heard exactly the same thing. 
Strange.


----------



## Colletts (Jun 23, 2008)

Awesome, thanks guys. Well it don't look like i'll be getting Banded Knob-tails anytime soon!!!


----------



## DrNick (Jun 23, 2008)

levis04 said:


> be verry carefull these geckos go up another grand or two after the permits are done!
> strat out at 4k then when all is good they go up!





Vincent said:


> Funny you say that.
> I've heard exactly the same thing.
> Strange.



Tell me about it!!

The further I got in the 'negotiation' :? process the more expensive they got :evil:... You think once you give swap details for an export permit that the price is agreed on=> WRONG!! ooops, seems someone else now wants 'em for $1000 more..... "but they are still yours if you can step up".... I think the price of these gex went up by $1500 to $2000... 

I can wait for Wheeleri


----------



## levis04 (Jun 23, 2008)

yeah for sure and we were all first on the list too!


----------



## DrNick (Jun 23, 2008)

levis04 said:


> yeah for sure and we were all first on the list too!



Oi! I was first FIRST!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## levis04 (Jun 23, 2008)

i think a few of us were all first at the same time!


----------



## Ramsayi (Jun 23, 2008)

Seems we were the only ones who refused to get sucked into a silent auction !! lol


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jun 23, 2008)

Well it's not like the guy who marketted them is well known for being an honest, trustworthy person or anything. Other people have them, they will be on the market sooner or later...best to deal with people who wouldn't rob their own mother for a dollar.


----------



## Gecko :) (Jun 23, 2008)

reply I received from the seller a few months back :

unsexed wheeleri are $6000 pair, sexed older young are $7000

I would love some Wheeleri, but I have no intentions of getting into a silent Auction or paying that price,..

What a joke thay shouldnt advertise them if that is not the price, it should say offers over.....


Ill just have to wait and hope they come down eventually to a price that I am willing to pay & can afford,.


----------



## DrNick (Jun 23, 2008)

Gecko :) said:


> reply I received from the seller a few months back :
> 
> unsexed wheeleri are $6000 pair, sexed older young are $7000
> 
> ...



They start at 6000, go to 7000 once you have agreed to buy, then jump to 8000 once your NPWS papers are returned...... oh, and shipping is probably $4500.... plus insurance....


----------



## levis04 (Jun 23, 2008)

expenisive geckos!


----------



## Gecko :) (Jun 23, 2008)

pft,. what a joke


----------



## DDReptiles (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow, I can't believe they are that expensive down there. Up here in the states they are like 1,250 a pair or so. They breed like bunnies, easily the most productive of the knobtails, so I find those prices a little un-justified.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 24, 2008)

Everyone was warned enough times about this particular seller .. can't say I am surprised by the unscrupulous price hikes.


----------



## Gecko :) (Jun 24, 2008)

I dont know the guy, but gee he seems to have a great reputation 

DDReptiles, the price is certainly a joke, but he is the only one offering them for sale ATM, so he can pretty much make up the prices , . that wont be the case for too long.
I like how you guys can buy our native animals cheaper than we can  grrrr, no fair


----------



## DDReptiles (Jun 25, 2008)

Gecko :) said:


> I like how you guys can buy our native animals cheaper than we can  grrrr, no fair


 
Oh you guys still have it pretty good, I get jealous seeing how cheap your leaftails are down there (I would kill to get some salebrosus or cornutus) and how taenicauda only cost $100 or so


----------



## viperst (Jun 26, 2008)

Just to set the record straight for people like Johnno who has been in the hobby for five minutes. They were advertised at $4000 and thats is what they sold for. There was no silent auction as has been suggested. We set the price on some older animals and this is what they were sold for. So people like Nick who was obviously one of the time wasters we had, you should get your facts right first. We now have younger animals available and these will be sold cheaper than the first ones. So hopefully for the serious gecko people you guys will get the opportunity to purchase some of these amazing little lizards that need to be out in the hobby where they can be enjoyed by everyone.


----------



## DrNick (Jun 26, 2008)

viperst said:


> Just So people like Nick who was obviously one of the time wasters we had, you should get your facts right first. .



Simon, we spoke BEFORE you ever advertised the animals... remember. 

Every time we emailed or I discussed the animals with you the cost went up, never did you say to me- 'these animals are $4000 each'. You asked ME to make an offer, and then kept negotiating upward. Oh, and in my previous posts I never said that you sold them for OR asked for more than the 4000 that you subsequently advertised them for.

As far as I was concerned we had then negotiated a price that I was happy to pay and you seemed happy to accept- you then ring and say that the Export permit to ship to me has come through, HOWEVER someone else (a lady in Qld if my memory serves me right :?) was willing to pay more but if I wanted to pay more I could still have them.... after already increasing my original offer by at least $1000=> forget it! 

If you had been up front, nominated a price (even the price you subsequently advertised for) and then stuck to it things would have gone differently. So don't tell me to go and get my facts right. If you dont think doing what you did is a silent auction then think again.

I wish you every luck in continuing to breed and sell these great little lizards, to tell you the truth I was very disapointed not to get them but in the end the deal tasted sour.

I had the money and every intention to buy those animals, but the feeling that I was being taken for a ride put me right off. I bought five pairs of rough knob-tails instead, and am very happy I did. I may even use the money I get from the hatchies this season to buy me a couple of wheeleri PMSL :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## levis04 (Jul 2, 2008)

Well i can add to this as i know for a fact that after the permits were done the price went up a grand. While the deal was being done the animals in question changed from adult pair to 3mth old pair to hatchos and the price still went up even know the agreed price was 4k each?????? Dr Nick was not a time waster mate he had the money and was good to go for a straight foward deal, not to be mucked around! mate i know of many people who were in contact over these great geckos and it was a bidding war from the start, the sad part is the crap has put people right off them atm and most of us will wait till someone else will breed them. At the end of the day others have them now and they are really easy to breed in captivity accordingly to the keepers in states and others.


----------



## Vincent (Jul 5, 2008)

Geez the gecko world is pretty cut throat.


----------

